# GMG Heat Fluctuations



## takeityeezy (May 24, 2019)

I picked up a GMG DB, Prime/Wifi. I'm having trouble keeping the temp around the what the digital readout indicates. I'm using a few third party probes to keep tabs on it, Maverick and Thermoworks Smoke. I have the temp set at 225, ambient temp is 88, and the grill is out of the wind. Im using GMG Gold blend but for some reason, i keep having consistent major temperature swings (up to +75 F) according to my 3rd party probes. I've experimented with moving the heat plate left and right each up to 1.25" in tiny 1/8" increments. I wait at least 30-45 minutes before re-adjusting. As I'm typing this out, it just spiked 70 degrees up. Any helpful suggestions? Please, no trolls! Thanks!


----------



## Burgi57Chevy (May 24, 2019)

Hi there,

I got the Boone WiFi end of April. I was experiencing the same issue and worked with the customer service (they were AMAZING!!!!). They had me download the "Prototype" version software and I haven't had any issues since. I would definitely email them so that you do have a record of issue in case its something other than a simple download...

Burgi


----------



## takeityeezy (May 24, 2019)

Great advice, thank you! I will ping them right now!


----------



## Jabiru (May 24, 2019)

Like Burgi said, sounds like a software issue, my Jim Bowie Prime the fluctuation is minimal with the software it shipped with. Set & Forget.

Mine was about 10F cooler on the Hopper side, middle perfect, Chimney side 10F hotter, slid heat shield to the right about an Inch. Seemed to make a bit of difference. I just allow for it and use that to my advantage with different cuts.


----------



## takeityeezy (May 24, 2019)

GMG recommended the prototype software, as expected. I downloaded earlier today and tested it out. My temp is now much more stable. It fluctuates about 10 degrees (15 max), but for a very short time. I noticed the fan now comes on at different speeds in shorter spurts. Before the update it would come on at full blast in long stints. The GMG rep said a new prototype software would be released next week along with a new app, to support dual meat probes from within the app (among other things).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jabiru (May 24, 2019)

Good news! Your back up and running.

Thanks for letting us now about the upcoming software updates, I am looking forward to the app update as only one probe shows on it currently.


----------

